

Getting attention by being creative and useful - petewailes
http://www.strategyinternetmarketing.co.uk/competitive-community-content-linkbuilding/

======
petewailes
My first blog post in over two years.

TL;DR: whilst it might be very efficient to get lots of poor outsourced
content written on the cheap and pushed on to article sites, it’s nowhere near
as effective as great content published and promoted properly on your own site
when it comes to attracting link weight, traffic and brand awareness

Discussion/thoughts always appreciated

